# health insurance/non-EU residents



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello all: I have searched the forum, but can't find any recent posts. The main thing holding back my husband and me from living in Spain is the worry over health coverage. We are both retired (early). Is there some type of National/Provincial health insurance that one can purchase? AND, does anyone know a ball park price for this type of coverage? Thanks for any info..Maddie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maddalena said:


> Hello all: I have searched the forum, but can't find any recent posts. The main thing holding back my husband and me from living in Spain is the worry over health coverage. We are both retired (early). Is there some type of National/Provincial health insurance that one can purchase? AND, does anyone know a ball park price for this type of coverage? Thanks for any info..Maddie


in some areas - for instance where I live, there is such a scheme - but it's expensive - something like 250 euros every 3 months per person - so 2000 a year for 2 people

private healthcare is, however pretty cheap


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> in some areas - for instance where I live, there is such a scheme - but it's expensive - something like 250 euros every 3 months per person - so 2000 a year for 2 people
> 
> private healthcare is, however pretty cheap


Thank you for your response. Well, I must say that 1000 euros per year is extremely cheap compared to what I pay here in the USA for very terrible coverage with a HUGE deductible. And I am a non-smoker with NO illnesses at all!

Now, I don't understand your comment about "private healthcare". Do you mean purchasing health insurance from a private company?

Thanks, I look forward to hearing back from you! Maddie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maddalena said:


> Thank you for your response. Well, I must say that 1000 euros per year is extremely cheap compared to what I pay here in the USA for very terrible coverage with a HUGE deductible. And I am a non-smoker with NO illnesses at all!
> 
> Now, I don't understand your comment about "private healthcare". Do you mean purchasing health insurance from a private company?
> 
> Thanks, I look forward to hearing back from you! Maddie


seems expensive to us, because it used to be free (to UK citizens)!!

here's a link to explain it - it's aimed at UK citizens, but I would imagine that it does cover any foreigner, but you'd have to check

yes, private healthcare is purchasing health insurance from a private company, and costs a fraction, but of course doesn't cover pre-existing problems


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about Spain, but you generally find that the government health care programs in the EU are only open for "buy in" to nationals of other EU countries. You may want to take a look at the health care plan offered through AARO (an American expat association based in Paris) that is available only to members. Given your current residence status in the US, you may be eligible for membership - or you could contact the insurance broker who handles the AARO contract to see what is available on a private basis: AARO?s Health Care Program for Expatriate America

At a minimum, this will give you some idea of the costs for a standard expat policy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure about Spain, but you generally find that the government health care programs in the EU are only open for "buy in" to nationals of other EU countries. You may want to take a look at the health care plan offered through AARO (an American expat association based in Paris) that is available only to members. Given your current residence status in the US, you may be eligible for membership - or you could contact the insurance broker who handles the AARO contract to see what is available on a private basis: AARO?s Health Care Program for Expatriate America
> 
> At a minimum, this will give you some idea of the costs for a standard expat policy.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I'm not 100% sure if non-EU citizens are covered either - it's a very new scheme in this area

I can't see why the govt would refuse anyone wanting to pay them money though, as long as the person was legally entitled to live here


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks very much for all the info. As you may be somewhat aware from international news, health insurance in the USA is a complete disaster! VERY expensive for terrible coverage, huge deductibles ( Mine is USD 3,000.00 but many plans have 5 or 10 thousand dollar deductibles), no dental, no vision coverage. And even after that, most things are not 100% covered. UGH!

So, at least, apparently, the cost will be no worse if we move to Spain, it seems.

Again, so kind of all of you to respond.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Maddalena said:


> Thanks very much for all the info. As you may be somewhat aware from international news, health insurance in the USA is a complete disaster! VERY expensive for terrible coverage, huge deductibles ( Mine is USD 3,000.00 but many plans have 5 or 10 thousand dollar deductibles), no dental, no vision coverage. And even after that, most things are not 100% covered. UGH!
> 
> So, at least, apparently, the cost will be no worse if we move to Spain, it seems.
> 
> Again, so kind of all of you to respond.


For a couple in their mid fifties with Sanitas the cost for private cover would be around €1400 for good cover


----------



## oakisland (Aug 26, 2010)

*Healthcare cost*

Hi:

According with your figures & todays US$/Euro rate, 250 euros should be US$1,272.00, so that is pp, so it should be $US$ 2,544.00 @ yr. for 2 people;
That is very cheap by US standards, We're are still working, self employed & will retire soon & move to Spain, we were paying $30,000.00 w/o co-pays, we're 64 yrs. old with no mayor health issues, do have elevated blood pressure, but we take medications & are relatively healthy.

We could no longer afford our medical Ins. & dropped it last yr. self-employed people pay thru the nose here, that figure above of US$30,000.00 did not cover anyone else in our business, just my Husband & myself!

They're pushing the retirees out of this country way too exorbitant to live here.


----------



## oakisland (Aug 26, 2010)

*Health Ins. Cost.*

Hi: I'm very new here, just registered today,

We're planning on retiring to Spain, I too had the same ?? I just called the Spanish Consulate in NYC.
A US citizen residing & retiring in Spain will need a "private Insurance policy"
however, from what I hear here, its very cheap compared to what we pay here in the USA, so 1,000. euros pp per yr. is super cheap, plus the prescriptions meds are also very inexpensive.

If only Medicare will cover us there??? some people are trying to lobbing just that in Washington DC. to be cover by Medicare overseas, but I don't think it'll be even considered...w/the # of US citizens retiring oversees it's a BIG revenue that they wouldn't want to miss! good chunk of change to pocket!


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, the Government has announced it intends to change access to public healthcare system in November. The aim is basically to complete the universalization of public health care. Here´s a link to an article on the subject. 

Miles de personas sin paraguas sanitario · ELPAÍS.com

One of the issues faced by the Government is the situation of foreign residents. Here´s an associated article which touches on the position of residents from "wealthy" countries such USA and Norway. 

¿Y los extranjeros? · ELPAÍS.com

Hopefully, there will be a bit more detail about exactly how the Government intends to handle this over the next couple of months. As well as looking at private health care (which is very good value here), it might be worth keeping up to date with the changes to the public health care system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timr said:


> Hi, the Government has announced it intends to change access to public healthcare system in November. The aim is basically to complete the universalization of public health care. Here´s a link to an article on the subject.
> 
> Miles de personas sin paraguas sanitario · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> ...


yep - that's why we have our fingers crossed but are not holding our breath!


----------



## oakisland (Aug 26, 2010)

*Healthcare*

Hi Timr:

Thank you so very much for the link to the two articles on the Healthcare system & what is taking place in it.

I read it & will definately keep up to date on those issues!

Thank you to all of you who so kindly have replied to my questions I posted today, my 1st day on this forum!

oakisland


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

oakisland said:


> Hi: I'm very new here, just registered today,
> 
> We're planning on retiring to Spain, I too had the same ?? I just called the Spanish Consulate in NYC.
> A US citizen residing & retiring in Spain will need a "private Insurance policy"
> ...


Compared to what we pay in the US, health insurance here is downright affordable. I've been lucky to have it included as part of my pay, and I've been very happy with the insurance company (Mapfre). Can't tell you what they charge though. 

Good luck with the pre-Spain paperwork!


----------



## Dina_M (Aug 26, 2010)

This topic interests me because I've been told as an American if I work and pay social security, I will be entitled to health benefits. However, I haven't been able to get much more information than that.... I will look into it and see what I can find out


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dina_M said:


> This topic interests me because I've been told as an American if I work and pay social security, I will be entitled to health benefits. However, I haven't been able to get much more information than that.... I will look into it and see what I can find out


yes, if you have a proper work contract you will be entitled to healthcare - your employer should sort that out for you

not the card - social security payments

or if you are paying social security as autonoma


----------



## robinjgraham (Aug 27, 2010)

So as long as you're working on a legal contract you're covered? I'm not sure i see the point of taking out private insurance...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

robinjgraham said:


> So as long as you're working on a legal contract you're covered? I'm not sure i see the point of taking out private insurance...


I'm not so sure about that - I've been told that as long as I'm here on a student visa I have no access to public health care. 

I'm quite happy with the private insurance I have. I'm also able to get in to see a doctor much quicker than my Spanish OH is. Depending on your patience level, private insurance could be a good deal.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robinjgraham said:


> So as long as you're working on a legal contract you're covered? I'm not sure i see the point of taking out private insurance...



If you or your employer are paying you to be the Spanish ss system then you're covered. So if you have a proper contracted job or if you are self employed paying autonomo! So no you dont need private health cover

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> I'm not so sure about that - I've been told that as long as I'm here on a student visa I have no access to public health care.
> 
> I'm quite happy with the private insurance I have. I'm also able to get in to see a doctor much quicker than my Spanish OH is. Depending on your patience level, private insurance could be a good deal.



aha, but you are used to USA health arent you!! The good old NHS is a tad slow. Its all down to what you're used to and beleive me, Spains health service is much quicker and the facilities are much cleaner than I found it in the UK! And I used to work for the NHS

jo xxx


----------



## robinjgraham (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the answers - It's only three days now till Iarrive in Spain and I gather I'm going to be spending some time in police stations being told I've brought the wrong form and that kind of thing. I have a part time job lined up on a legal contract so I was hoping healthcare would be one thing I wouldn't have to worry about...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> If you or your employer are paying you to be the Spanish ss system then you're covered. So if you have a proper contracted job or if you are self employed paying autonomo! So no you dont need private health cover
> 
> Jo xxx


exactly 

but maybe this student visa thing throws a spanner in the works


maybe the employment is dealt with differently than for the rest of us?


maybe they (or the employer) don't pay social security if they're on a student visa?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robinjgraham said:


> Thanks for the answers - It's only three days now till Iarrive in Spain and I gather I'm going to be spending some time in police stations being told I've brought the wrong form and that kind of thing. I have a part time job lined up on a legal contract so I was hoping healthcare would be one thing I wouldn't have to worry about...



If your company is paying your ss then you should be covered!! To be on the safe side you should check tho! Good luck with your move - scary and exciting !!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

jojo said:


> aha, but you are used to USA health arent you!! The good old NHS is a tad slow. Its all down to what you're used to and beleive me, Spains health service is much quicker and the facilities are much cleaner than I found it in the UK! And I used to work for the NHS
> 
> jo xxx


US health can be slow - and extremely expensive. I got bit by a dog while home and uninsured this summer. I will NEVER go to the US again without insurance.


----------



## robinjgraham (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes - Scary and exciting just happen to be the exact words that spring to mind!!

Thanks for your good wishes - I'm sure we'll be fine (me and my fiancee) but we're two bags of pure nerves at the moment!!!


QUOTE=jojo;359099]If your company is paying your ss then you should be covered!! To be on the safe side you should check tho! Good luck with your move - scary and exciting !!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> exactly
> 
> but maybe this student visa thing throws a spanner in the works


From what I was told, it does. I'm not even sure about the ability to legally work on a student visa - I'll ask when I renew my NIE next week. I was under the impression that in order to work, there was another form to fill out with extranjería and a three month wait. I was offered a contract today to do translation work, so I'd love a definite answer!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robinjgraham said:


> Yes - Scary and exciting just happen to be the exact words that spring to mind!!
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes - I'm sure we'll be fine (me and my fiancee) but we're two bags of pure nerves at the moment!!!


We've all been there!! My motto is "expect the unexpected!" You'll be fine tho - its very hot out here at the moment - we're experiencing a heat wave

As for all your paperwork, dont stress too much, there will be people there who will help you! 


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... oh and remember most things in Spain close between 1pm and 5pm for siesta - its infuriating until you get used to it!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> From what I was told, it does. I'm not even sure about the ability to legally work on a student visa - I'll ask when I renew my NIE next week. I was under the impression that in order to work, there was another form to fill out with extranjería and a three month wait. I was offered a contract today to do translation work, so I'd love a definite answer!


yes, I was wondering about the legality of working too

it would be great to get a definitive answer

be sure to let us know


fingers crossed that you can - well done for being offered a job!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Do I detect a slight note of optimism in the air???? people being offered contracts and work offers?????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes, I was wondering about the legality of working too
> 
> it would be great to get a definitive answer
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Do I detect a slight note of optimism in the air???? people being offered contracts and work offers?????
> 
> Jo xxxx


i was thinking that



I'm actually just about to turn some work down..............


just trying to think of a nice way of doing it




if only I knew someone else I could recommend


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

jojo said:


> Do I detect a slight note of optimism in the air???? people being offered contracts and work offers?????
> 
> Jo xxxx


I just got lucky - it's the classic "know someone who knows someone" deal in Spain. It'd be nice to be optimistic though!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> ......... oh and remember most things in Spain close between 1pm and 5pm for siesta - its infuriating until you get used to it!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Also that most of the official places close @ 1 or 2pm & Don't re-open 'till the next day.
Bear in mind as well that it's the end of august , begining of sept; & these people are just back from their vacations , so will be a bit less helpful than usual !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> I just got lucky - it's the classic "know someone who knows someone" deal in Spain. It'd be nice to be optimistic though!


I'm the same, I've just gotta job too - its not what you know but who!! Evenso, we're not the only two???????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm the same, I've just gotta job too - its not what you know but who!! Evenso, we're not the only two???????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Woohoo! Congrats!  Could it be because vacations are ending, and thus work is picking back up?


----------

